# SW stream



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Hit a SW stream this afternoon, went 4-6 in a little over 3 hours, chartruse and Hot pink skein chuncks were the ticket, landed a bonus 20 in resident brown on a single bead .... not a soul around .... priceless ..


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet! Tis a magical time of the year. Shelf ice still not too bad also!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Trrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!!!


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I always love getting bonus browns. 20in res is a nice one!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Silver Addiction said:


> I always love getting bonus browns. 20in res is a nice one!


'kin A...love catching those chunker brownies!!!!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Big browns were indeed biting saturday! Didn't take the time to put him on the tape, wanted him back in the water... mid 20s, definitely personal best!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Big Browns and big fish in general are attracted to StealthCraft boats Adam  nice fish!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha! Either you have a great eye for a stealthcraft, or...?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sounds like a great day, nice picture.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Wait! Just looked at your occupation! Now I get it! Sweet boats man... this was with my buddy on his drift.... after I get a few more pennies saved, I'd looooooove to get into one of the sleds!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

AdamBradley said:


> Wait! Just looked at your occupation! Now I get it! Sweet boats man... this was with my buddy on his drift.... after I get a few more pennies saved, I'd looooooove to get into one of the sleds!


Haha, yeah, I have looked at a few of them 

They really are great boats, Mike cannot add on to his facility fast enough to keep up with demand, boats being delivered all over the country these days.

You ever want to take a sled for a spin, Mike can accommodate you. One of the greatest guys I have ever known, his boats are second to none...

Take care!


----------



## Landofand (Dec 1, 2012)

i'll seconds that. Stealthcrafts are awesome and will last you forever. Mike is the man.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice lake run brownie


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful Brown.

River looks clear of ice behind you - shocking.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, down lower we heard the ice was pretty bad. Didn't deal with much mid to upper end of the river.


----------

